# Stuffed, bacon wrapped loin w/Qview



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

I started off Friday afternoon with a 10.8 lb pork loin from Sam's.














I cut it in half and froze one half. I wanted to experiment with half at a time. I'm glad I did because I have some ideas for the next one already.







I trimmed most of the fat off & opened it up, trying to keep the thickness about 1/2".







Then I put it in a zip lock bag to marinate overnight with Italian dressing & a little Yoshida's







While I was cutting and marinating the loin, Judy was frying up 1 lb. of hot Italian sausage, 1 chopped onion, & 12 cloves of garlic. We let it cool down & it went in the fridge with the loin for stuffing Sat. morning







The stuffing was fresh spinach, the cooked pork mixture, feta & provolone cheese. Here's how it looked with the spinach & sausage on.







Next goes the feta & provolone.







Now just roll her up.







This sucker is big. Next comes the bacon wrap. I had to use 2 lbs. of bacon to cover this guy. Here's what a 2 lb. bacon weave looks like.







I rolled it up & tied it with twine both ways. It had so much filling in it I wanted to seal up the ends as much as possible.







Onto the WSM 22.5. It was so big I put 2 probes in it just to be safe. I felt a little resistance on both of them when I inserted them so I think they were into meat in the center not filling.







I pulled it out of the smoker when it hit 155, wrapped it in foil & towels to rest on the counter. Here's how it looked just out of the foil. EDIT: With the new USDA guidelines I would pull it out at 140 and rest it until it hit 145.







Gotta cut it open & have a look inside.







Even with the bacon wrap it got good smoke penetration.







The flavor was excellent. It was tender, and juicy, cut easy with a fork. I think next time I will take it out at 150 instead of 155. Also I will use a little more feta. It's such a strong cheese that I was afraid it would overtake the other flavors, but it didn't. Let's eat! EDIT: With the new USDA guidelines I would pull it out at 140 and rest it until it hit 145.


----------



## bassman (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, you got me drooling already this morning!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I could handle a whole plate load of that one.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks fabulous!!!

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Jan 30, 2011)

finally................ Wow. great job. when is the next flight to florida. Thanks for the Q. Now I know what I am making for the superbowl. What changes would you make if you had to?

Awsome


----------



## porked (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks really good! I betcha it took more than 2 hands ro roll it up. Super job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

The only thing I would do different is add more feta & take it out a little sooner.


boykjo said:


> finally................ Wow. great job. when is the next flight to florida. Thanks for the Q. Now I know what I am making for the superbowl. What changes would you make if you had to?
> 
> Awsome


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations Al !!!

I think you just blew out another salivary gland !!!

I'm saving these pics for the next time my salolithiasis starts acting up!

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks wonderful, congrats on a great meal


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Bear, Glad I could help!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Bearcarver said:


> Congratulations Al !!!
> 
> I think you just blew out another salivary gland !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok Al you owe me a new keyboard. This one is soaked with drool!! That looks great.


----------



## bk2fla (Jan 30, 2011)

wow that looks AWESOME would love to try it some day


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2011)

Now thats a thing of beauty there Al. If you are looking for something else to do with that loin. I usually do a stuffed loin and then some Canadian bacon with the other half.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Mark, I might try that.
 


mballi3011 said:


> Now thats a thing of beauty there Al. If you are looking for something else to do with that loin. I usually do a stuffed loin and then some Canadian bacon with the other half.


----------



## skully (Jan 31, 2011)

Dang that looky good for sure........My Brother makes somethin similar but nothin like Yours........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......S


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks delicious Al...


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks so good. I could put a hurting on that.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 31, 2011)

You had me at stuffed loin


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for looking & thanks for all the nice comments guys.


----------



## shinny (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow Al,

That looks fantastic.

You're gonna make my wife kill me with all of these recipes. I'll spend more time with my smoker than her.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    although, she does love the end result.


----------



## fdcf1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Newbie here so dont flame me. How do you decide when it is done temp, time or what?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

I started off Friday afternoon with a 10.8 lb pork loin from Sam's.














I cut it in half and froze one half. I wanted to experiment with half at a time. I'm glad I did because I have some ideas for the next one already.







I trimmed most of the fat off & opened it up, trying to keep the thickness about 1/2".







Then I put it in a zip lock bag to marinate overnight with Italian dressing & a little Yoshida's







While I was cutting and marinating the loin, Judy was frying up 1 lb. of hot Italian sausage, 1 chopped onion, & 12 cloves of garlic. We let it cool down & it went in the fridge with the loin for stuffing Sat. morning







The stuffing was fresh spinach, the cooked pork mixture, feta & provolone cheese. Here's how it looked with the spinach & sausage on.







Next goes the feta & provolone.







Now just roll her up.







This sucker is big. Next comes the bacon wrap. I had to use 2 lbs. of bacon to cover this guy. Here's what a 2 lb. bacon weave looks like.







I rolled it up & tied it with twine both ways. It had so much filling in it I wanted to seal up the ends as much as possible.







Onto the WSM 22.5. It was so big I put 2 probes in it just to be safe. I felt a little resistance on both of them when I inserted them so I think they were into meat in the center not filling.







I pulled it out of the smoker when it hit 155, wrapped it in foil & towels to rest on the counter. Here's how it looked just out of the foil. EDIT: With the new USDA guidelines I would pull it out at 140 and rest it until it hit 145.







Gotta cut it open & have a look inside.







Even with the bacon wrap it got good smoke penetration.







The flavor was excellent. It was tender, and juicy, cut easy with a fork. I think next time I will take it out at 150 instead of 155. Also I will use a little more feta. It's such a strong cheese that I was afraid it would overtake the other flavors, but it didn't. Let's eat! EDIT: With the new USDA guidelines I would pull it out at 140 and rest it until it hit 145.


----------



## bassman (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, you got me drooling already this morning!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I could handle a whole plate load of that one.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks fabulous!!!

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Jan 30, 2011)

finally................ Wow. great job. when is the next flight to florida. Thanks for the Q. Now I know what I am making for the superbowl. What changes would you make if you had to?

Awsome


----------



## porked (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks really good! I betcha it took more than 2 hands ro roll it up. Super job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

The only thing I would do different is add more feta & take it out a little sooner.


boykjo said:


> finally................ Wow. great job. when is the next flight to florida. Thanks for the Q. Now I know what I am making for the superbowl. What changes would you make if you had to?
> 
> Awsome


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations Al !!!

I think you just blew out another salivary gland !!!

I'm saving these pics for the next time my salolithiasis starts acting up!

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks wonderful, congrats on a great meal


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Bear, Glad I could help!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Bearcarver said:


> Congratulations Al !!!
> 
> I think you just blew out another salivary gland !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok Al you owe me a new keyboard. This one is soaked with drool!! That looks great.


----------



## bk2fla (Jan 30, 2011)

wow that looks AWESOME would love to try it some day


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2011)

Now thats a thing of beauty there Al. If you are looking for something else to do with that loin. I usually do a stuffed loin and then some Canadian bacon with the other half.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Mark, I might try that.
 


mballi3011 said:


> Now thats a thing of beauty there Al. If you are looking for something else to do with that loin. I usually do a stuffed loin and then some Canadian bacon with the other half.


----------



## skully (Jan 31, 2011)

Dang that looky good for sure........My Brother makes somethin similar but nothin like Yours........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......S


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks delicious Al...


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks so good. I could put a hurting on that.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 31, 2011)

You had me at stuffed loin


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for looking & thanks for all the nice comments guys.


----------



## shinny (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow Al,

That looks fantastic.

You're gonna make my wife kill me with all of these recipes. I'll spend more time with my smoker than her.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    although, she does love the end result.


----------



## fdcf1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Newbie here so dont flame me. How do you decide when it is done temp, time or what?


----------

